# My first official unofficial culinary cuts LOL



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

well they arent perfect but this is sooo exciting to be doing something i loveeeeeeeee.  i realize that culinary arts is "my thing"!!! accounting sucks!! :bounce:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Well done:lips: 
Great barreled potatoes. Everything looks very uniform. 
Glad you're enjoying it. Hopefully this is just the beginning for you.

Mostly the pics you've shown us are, in a typical working day, a teeny weeny fraction of the amount you'l be expected to produce...Quickly.

I must admit, I havn't made fondant potatoes for years, and i love them. Your pefect barrels have put me in the mood for them for Sunday lunch.


----------



## amann.nagi (Aug 27, 2008)

Those cuts look pretty awesome!!! I should be starting culinary school soon, and i hope to have success with these vital tasks


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

no bruiose? lol

looks good.


----------



## slelliott (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks great! I will be munching on some carrots after this reply for sure!!!! Glad you are loving it. I will be in your shoes in November!!! Good luck!


----------



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

i really truly love it so so so much, i got my final in intro to culinary I on friday, got an 83% (B). im so proud of myself!!!! im ecstatic!!! :bounce::crazy:


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

I hate making tourne potatoes...

Nice cuts for a new culinarian though. Keep it up.


----------

